# Auto-display EXIF data from hotlinked images



## dolina (Aug 25, 2022)

Is it possible for Canon Rumors to scrape EXIF data and display them?

Specific to

- Camera model
- Lens model
- f-number
- shutter speed
- ISO sensitivity
- etc

Then an opt-in for GPS coordinates as some users like myself take the extra effort to embed this data in post to show on mapping platforms like Google Maps?


----------



## AlanF (Aug 25, 2022)

You can install an EXIF viewer extension in your browser. Does that give you the information you want?


----------



## dolina (Aug 25, 2022)

AlanF said:


> You can install an EXIF viewer extension in your browser. Does that give you the information you want?


Alan,

It's for the convenience for all.


----------



## OskarB (Aug 25, 2022)

I think it is not that easy, as the information is stored in the file and it would have to be stored physically on this server or at least would have to be captured in a stream - for every single view. Which leads to the legal question. You are not allowed to take photos from other websites without permission. Obviously flickr allows the pictures to be embedded. Which is technically different from serverside streaming and processing the pictures.


----------

